# Hedgecoe Creative Light Project 1 -  White Calla Lilly



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2017)

May not be everyone's cup of tea. Tools; D7200, Sigma 105mm Macro, remote trigger, steel welding rod, thin wire for stem to angle flower 90°, mini hand held fan taped to light stand (blow on edge of flower, gaffers tape, 2 tripods, 300 lumens LED pen light. Taped LED to rod, and rod to swivel head tripod. Used gaffers tape on backside of flower to stabilize center part while fan blows gently on edges. Turned off lights. Gimp for B & W conversion. 

Manual WB, manual focus, center weight, single point, MUP, f/22, 2.5s, ISO 100. 

Goal was to create an interesting render using an unconventional light source at minimal cost. Light should be used to enhance dimension of subject. Add motion (fan) to image in order to enhance OOF areas. 

White Calla Lilly


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2017)

I LOVE the way this turned out, and especially so considering the degree of pre-planning abd set-up required to capture this image! Brilliantly executed!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I LOVE the way this turned out, and especially so considering the degree of pre-planning abd set-up required to capture this image! Brilliantly executed!


Thanks Derrel, it was fun.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 28, 2017)

Interesting! I was at another local library perusing their Photo section and stumbled on to a book by Hedgecoe called "How To Take Great Photographs" a back to the basics approach. Just started reading but I'm enjoying it, and looking forward to trying my hand at a few of the practice projects as well.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Interesting! I was at another local library perusing their Photo section and stumbled on to a book by Hedgecoe called "How To Take Great Photographs" a back to the basics approach. Just started reading but I'm enjoying it, and looking forward to trying my hand at a few of the practice projects as well.


Great instruction, I find. With the older books, some of things you have to adapt to digital. However, it's all there. Like he didn't tell me to use an LED light or fan but talked about various lighting methods, and gave examples of there rendering and I took it further and applied the principles.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2017)

THis i


unpopular said:


> So I might be getting a job in the Portland, OR area, and I'm wondering if I should move in with @Derrel
> 
> Pros: He's in Portland
> Cons: I don't intend to ask him, and that might be problematic.





jcdeboever said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting! I was at another local library perusing their Photo section and stumbled on to a book by Hedgecoe called "How To Take Great Photographs" a back to the basics approach. Just started reading but I'm enjoying it, and looking forward to trying my hand at a few of the practice projects as well.
> ...



There are a number of reasons why, that to this very day, I STILL recommend the many John Hedgecoe books for people who really want to LEARN about "photography". Not digital imaging, not Photoshop, not digital image editing--but* photography*.  I learned a HUGE amount from his books back in the day. His books are basically, college-level photo instructional books. John Hedgecoe was the first-ever full professor of photography at London's Royal College. His educational methods are/were outstanding.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2017)

Derrel said:


> THis i
> 
> 
> unpopular said:
> ...


Yup, I am glad I took your advice when I was starting out. He was a great photographer as well. I have one of his books on his photography art, pretty impressive.

I have two more parts to the creative lighting project but I need a model, and another day of good natural light. 

Put the finishing touches on the pre planning for the hand project. Now I have to seek out the hands.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 28, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I need a model,



I feel your pain, my wife has become very uncooperative about posing. I thought about using her as a model in a project I was going to call "The Taming of the Shrew", but decided I better not press my luck.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2017)

@Derrel , @smoke665 

Here is my second favorite from the project today...


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 28, 2017)

Excellent shots.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent shots.


Thanks


----------



## otherprof (Jan 28, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> @Derrel , @smoke665
> 
> Here is my second favorite from the project today...
> 
> View attachment 134086


Both are great shots!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2017)

otherprof said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > @Derrel , @smoke665
> ...


Thanks


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm assuming both shots are a take on "circle shapes" that Hedgecoe discussed. In the first the viens in the flower contribute the diagonals which I think adds more intrest overall. The second accentuates the circle shape and follows along with his thoughts on simplify and fill the frame. Both are good examples, well executed of his instructions. Glad I stayed up late to read his book, now to go back, reread and practice!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 29, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I'm assuming both shots are a take on "circle shapes" that Hedgecoe discussed. In the first the viens in the flower contribute the diagonals which I think adds more intrest overall. The second accentuates the circle shape and follows along with his thoughts on simplify and fill the frame. Both are good examples, well executed of his instructions. Glad I stayed up late to read his book, now to go back, reread and practice!



Impressive, you got it sir!


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 29, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming both shots are a take on "circle shapes" that Hedgecoe discussed. In the first the viens in the flower contribute the diagonals which I think adds more intrest overall. The second accentuates the circle shape and follows along with his thoughts on simplify and fill the frame. Both are good examples, well executed of his instructions. Glad I stayed up late to read his book, now to go back, reread and practice!
> ...



What I'm unclear on is the induced motion blur at the tip? Is this something he brings up in other books, or something you added. From a personal view I'm such a realist that I find the blur a little unsettling or was that the intent?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 29, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...


He discussed oof areas in a depth of field section in one of the books and also addressed motion blur, which gave me the idea. It was an artistic experiment on my end. I am really focusing or working towards an artistic style in the end. So I am starting to implement different techniques in things I generally capture these days to use in the future. I am looking for ways to creatively approach things in the camera as opposed to software. My body of paint work was much the same approach, I started out with realism and eventually dove into abstraction.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 29, 2017)

During my college days I had some drafting courses as part of my degree requirements. Since that day I've always leaned toward realism in anything artisti, from woodworking, carving, drawing, and photography.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 29, 2017)

What has impressed me most, isn't that you saw this ... but rather that you created this.  Well done young man. I love both images.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 29, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> What has impressed me most, isn't that you saw this ... but rather that you created this.  Well done young man. I love both images.


Thanks Gary


----------

